# look before you leap...



## Pepfun1 (Nov 12, 2009)

so was out yesterday and excited because I found a soap supply company that I could walk into and buy supplies. Although I'm new and their stock is very limited I was amped. So I bought some of their m&p base. I just did a search on their site...found the base and read it's ingredients....YIKES. Detergents, sulfates and all sorts of stuff. I'm going to go ahead and use it and i'm almost hoping that no one likes it. I'd rather go all natural so I guess I'll either pay shipping costs from someone else or I'll be delving into the whole cp thing. RESEARCH research is all I've got to say people! I should have checked out those ingredients before I ever ventured into the store. Unfortunatley they don't carry any 'all natural' or 'organic' bases...booo.
Pep


----------



## IanT (Nov 12, 2009)

Pepfun1 said:
			
		

> so was out yesterday and excited because I found a soap supply company that I could walk into and buy supplies. Although I'm new and their stock is very limited I was amped. So I bought some of their m&p base. I just did a search on their site...found the base and read it's ingredients....YIKES. Detergents, sulfates and all sorts of stuff. I'm going to go ahead and use it and i'm almost hoping that no one likes it. I'd rather go all natural so I guess I'll either pay shipping costs from someone else or I'll be delving into the whole cp thing. RESEARCH research is all I've got to say people! I should have checked out those ingredients before I ever ventured into the store. Unfortunatley they don't carry any 'all natural' or 'organic' bases...booo.
> Pep




amen to that.. researching product sourcing is right up on the top of my list of most important company TODO's


----------



## pops1 (Nov 13, 2009)

Just add lots of oils and butters and hope that brings it up to scratch.In Australia we have very little choice and most of us have to pay freight because the only really good company is in Western Australia a good 2000 kms away and we have to pay at least $16-$17 for a kg(2.20lbs) so count your blessings


----------



## ChrissyB (Nov 23, 2009)

MP is very expensive over here isn't it?


----------



## pops1 (Nov 23, 2009)

Base is so expensive compared with the States as with most things to do with M & P are.I think its because online suppliers have the monopoly not even Spotlight or Lincraft stock anything to do with it(Our 2 largest craft shops).The only thing l think we can get cheaper are household silicone molds not the ones designed for soaps but ordinary cake items and l think we might have a cheaper internal mailing .I can't see how anybody can make any money from selling M & P in Australia unless they are using inferior supplies.


----------



## dagmar88 (Nov 23, 2009)

Aren't you underestimating what people are willing to pay?
http://www.lush.com.au/catalog/index.php?cPath=59


----------

